

I Will Not Learn Rails (2012) - programminggeek
https://medium.com/dear-blank/65ba4bcbbae2

======
catnaroek
Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn. There are much better reasons not to learn Rails:
[http://www.yesodweb.com/](http://www.yesodweb.com/)

